# Identifying Legit day passes/lift tickets



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

So about a month ago i posted on CL looking for discounted tickets to Vail. So few days ago someone responded to my listing and offered me vail day passes for $70. He claims the tickets are not date specific and are valid at all vail resorts. He is gonna drop by the hotel we are staying at for the exchange.

My question is: what are the chances these tickets might not be legit and me getting scammed. Anyways to identify from the tickets itself when we meet for the exchange? 

I guess i am just looking for more information on how these tickets usually come by so i can educate myself before making any deals.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

There is no way for you to know for sure?

It would be an utterly simple task for someone to obtain a military lift ticket (the ones that they sell on base) and copy it onto some card stock or maybe do a semi-professional job of duplicating it.

I've seen some pretty darn good counterfeit college football game tickets, so it wouldn't be a huge stretch for someone to counterfeit a lift pass which has a higher face value.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought some tickets to Loveland and A-Basin last spring. They were left over 4 packs people didn't use because last season sucked. These were all together (perforated sheets) so I knew they hadn't been used. I suppose they could be forged, but that would be fairly difficult. If they look like they are on printer paper don't buy them :laugh:


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

w3iiipu said:


> So about a month ago i posted on CL looking for discounted tickets to Vail. So few days ago someone responded to my listing and offered me vail day passes for $70. He claims the tickets are not date specific and are valid at all vail resorts. He is gonna drop by the hotel we are staying at for the exchange.
> 
> My question is: what are the chances these tickets might not be legit and me getting scammed. Anyways to identify from the tickets itself when we meet for the exchange?
> 
> I guess i am just looking for more information on how these tickets usually come by so i can educate myself before making any deals.


You can call the resort to check the validity if there is a serial number on the ticket


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

that is a good idea. thanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> I bought some tickets to Loveland and A-Basin last spring. They were left over 4 packs people didn't use because last season sucked. These were all together (perforated sheets) so I knew they hadn't been used. I suppose they could be forged, but that would be fairly difficult. If they look like they are on printer paper don't buy them :laugh:


Yep, toward the end of the season you can always find good deals on unused 4 pack tickets.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

hellside said:


> You can call the resort to check the validity if there is a serial number on the ticket


Actually I would be careful with that, most resorts have a policy that forbids the reselling of tickets.
There is a good chance they could actually deactivate the ticket if they know someone is trying to sell it, this would be done via the ticket serial number.
I know some resorts will specifically look for people reselling on ebay and if they put an actual photo of the ticket and serial number they will null the ticket.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Full time year round employees get lift ticket vouchers and free passes for friends and family. This may be what that is. I have used them before and they are legit.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

He said they are vouchers for when the resort shut down the lifts and gives them out to people to redeem for a complimentary ticket. He said he work at breck and buys these vouchers off people at the end of the day. 

They are little pink cards. Guess ill find out if they are legit tmr morning at vail.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

w3iiipu said:


> He said they are vouchers for when the resort shut down the lifts and gives them out to people to redeem for a complimentary ticket. He said he work at breck and buys these vouchers off people at the end of the day.
> 
> They are little pink cards. Guess ill find out if they are legit tmr morning at vail.


Vail Resorts are extremely strict on their resale policies. As said before it's mainly the employees reselling their employee discount pass vouchers that they are looking for (I believe the voucher gets you a ticket for $45).
Not sure on those comps, I don't think they'd be too happy an employee is doing this though so I would avoid giving his name.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

update: those vouchers were legit and it was redeemed for a lift ticket at vail. Wish id taken a picture to share...for science

side note they don't expire till 2015!


----------

